# Black Walnut very pround of this one! Guitar blank



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2011)

Guy wanted black walnut milled at 3 inchs thick by 14x21 if you know much about milling and the curve of the log this is showing off a little if you ask me!
(I hit it 2 out of 4 boards) 2 where minimum 13x20-1/2x3
That is heavy wax just before it goes in the oven for an hour at 170 degrees. 2 tanks of gas at 42oz to mill this 10foot run.









Two different boards there.


----------



## Cate68 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning! I love black walnut...not to burn so much, but that'll make a beautiful piece of furniture!


----------



## pen (Mar 23, 2011)

That is beautiful Jay.  Tough even finding the tree to get a board like that from anymore.

pen


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> That is beautiful Jay. Tough even finding the tree to get a board like that from anymore.
> 
> pen



That's a 90 degree at all 4 sides at 3 inch's thick. Center cut and most of the topside was well over 17inch. Feel like it was a little magic going on to hit these numbers. Final #'s 14-1/4 by 21-1/4 by 3 inch's thick......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2011)

Cate said:
			
		

> Stunning! I love black walnut...not to burn so much, but that'll make a beautiful piece of furniture!



Some dont like the black look but I am with you on this one1


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet Jay

   The widest boards I cut so far 13.5" wide. And it took a heck of a big spruce to do it.

Billy


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice.  Sounds like you need to start looking into a real bandsaw mill!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Very nice.  Sounds like you need to start looking into a real bandsaw mill!



lol for the logs I am doing it would be 100k invesment. I will stick with the chainsaw. I know what your saying though. Would love to have a nice big eletric one in the shop to resaw.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Sweet Jay
> 
> The widest boards I cut so far 13.5" wide. And it took a heck of a big spruce to do it.
> 
> Billy



The 3 inch thick squared was the real trick.


----------



## FireAnt (Mar 24, 2011)

That is real cool!


----------



## Mmaul (Mar 24, 2011)

That must have been a nice tree.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 24, 2011)

Great stuff Jay. I swear by my Delta 14" Bandsaw with Riser Block & 2HP 1PH motor.With Lenox Diemaster 2 bimetal 3/4 x .035 4 tooth hook blade I can resaw hardwoods 12 1/2" thick with no bogging down.Use it to rough out or finish sizing larger blocks cut with the Alaskan mill or freehand.Hard to balance a 75lb block or plank on that table,so its reduced in size a bit before being brought into the shop.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Great stuff Jay. I swear by my Delta 14" Bandsaw with Riser Block & 2HP 1PH motor.With Lenox Diemaster 2 bimetal 3/4 x .035 4 tooth hook blade I can resaw hardwoods 12 1/2" thick with no bogging down.Use it to rough out or finish sizing larger blocks cut with the Alaskan mill or freehand.Hard to balance a 75lb block or plank on that table,so its reduced in size a bit before being brought into the shop.



How wide or thick can you go? I have a small delta but I mean small. 3/4 hp I think.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 24, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About 13" with the fence,its just under that to that center of the cast iron frame.For wider pieces,you can have the fence on left side,that helps a little.

1/2" blade installed now,bandsaw when new had 3/4hp with no riser block.That was yrs ago,motor finally burned up,I bought bigger new motor & riser block kit.

Sorry about the clutter,its like having 10 gallon of crap in a 5 gallon bucket. :lol: Small shop,but it works for me.Everything is pretty much organized,has a place either in tool cabinets or various shelves etc.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> That must have been a nice tree.



Spun that one into a fence if you remember that! lol That linb was massive and pull the tree into it. Next time I will pull from the limb and spin it the other way! Almost cleared it! lol


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about the height? Mine looks the same way nature of the beast!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 24, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can saw 12 1/2" thick. Standard capacity before riser block was 6 1/2" Nice thing about those bimetal blades,even with heavy use on thick,dense and/or green hardwoods - they take the heat much better than standard carbon steel blades meaning they stay sharper longer.Its normal for me to get up to 5-6 months before they get dull enough to 'wander' in the cut.At $30 each,thats pretty good really.If you hit an old buried nail,spike or screw,that'll shorten the life pretty quickly though  ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That really adds to the whole kit!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

April 9th....Going to pack the 460....


----------



## Mmaul (Mar 31, 2011)

It'll look cute next to the 660 and hot saws. lol


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> It'll look cute next to the 660 and hot saws. lol





lol It will match up well in the hot saws (thats funny)...Affarid the 660 would be unfair to them.....Like they brought a knife to a gun fight...Rember those 660 are brand new right out of the box.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 31, 2011)

smokinjay- walnut is not all that common for solid body guitars, very interesting, will make a very nice looking instrument. You dont happen to know what style of guitar it might become do you? Walnut is not uncommon on necks (usually used in 3-7 ply laminate necks). I've not worked with any walnut, so i'm not too sure about its physical characteristics....how would you compare its density and whatnot to some of the common guitar woods like maple, or mahogany,or swamp ash?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> smokinjay- walnut is not all that common for solid body guitars, very interesting, will make a very nice looking instrument. You dont happen to know what style of guitar it might become do you? Walnut is not uncommon on necks (usually used in 3-7 ply laminate necks). I've not worked with any walnut, so i'm not too sure about its physical characteristics....how would you compare its density and whatnot to some of the common guitar woods like maple, or mahogany,or swamp ash?





mahogany is very close.....It is hard to mill if your not use to it. Fresher stuff needs waxed on every mill work you do. Without a forsner bit for cavities work it will make a 2-3/4 router squall......I am pretty good at making this look easy but have done it for years. My secret sauce is! Cold lard on the forsner bits priceless info. 

Walnut is use pretty heavy on telecasters and les pauls.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weird, I was lookin for LP's made of walnut after seein your pic and didn't see any...will have to look harder I guess...didn't look at tele's, that 6 tuner keys on the top of the headstock weirds me out...I like the 3+3 set up, thanks for the info.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots and lots 

Not sure if there re-pops or not...Not a big guitar buff. I do cut some out and sell them that way. Most hit hard on walnut 14x21x2-3 inch... These 2 where sold before the log was opened.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the first of 8 coming out in this ss="spellchecked_word">gourp</SPAN>....Going to be a couple double ss="spellchecked_word">neckers</SPAN>. Its ss="spellchecked_word">Hackberry</SPAN>. ss="spellchecked_word">2nd</SPAN> pic is my ss kiln. This block was 2-1/2 sense this pic is now down to 2 inch and is starting to look like a tele.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice looking work you have ging on there...thought you might enjoy these:

http://www.divine-jones.com/index.html

I envy all you creative types!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Nice looking work you have ging on there...thought you might enjoy these:
> 
> http://www.divine-jones.com/index.html
> 
> I envy all you creative types!



WOW.......WOW..............WOW! I am just roughing in a few and selling the rest in board blanks....That guy WOW!


----------

